

Twitter has automatically opted you into more email notifications - swang
https://twitter.com/settings/notifications

======
mooism2
Before I do the whole "I forgot my Twitter password" dance, would you care to
summarise what these e-mail notifications are about?

~~~
swang
I forgot which ones I unchecked but here are the email notification boxes now.

News about Twitter product and feature updates Tips on getting more out of
Twitter Things I missed since I last logged into Twitter News about Twitter on
partner products and other third party services Participation in Twitter
research surveys Suggestions about people I may know on Twitter

Pretty sure "Tips, Things, News, Participation" points are all new.

------
digitalengineer
What would bother you more? A sponsored tweet or spam in your e-mailbox? Why
don't they just use their own channel to send me spam?

